# 3G Drop Out



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

has anyone had a problem with dropping 3g on the bionic? if so how did you fix it?


----------



## TopazAaron (Jun 29, 2011)

search around the forums.... there are alot of threads regarding this issue


----------



## Bendr0id (Sep 29, 2011)

This is an issue that was released with the Bionic. There are some radio/kernel updates floating around that have had mixed reviews as to whether they fixed the problem or not. I for one had no change in data drops with the .893 update. There was supposed to be an official update released to fix most of the bugs this month, but it has recently been announced that it could be another 30-60 days. Sucks, but that is the way it goes.


----------

